# Pulsar products.



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If you have their products or are interested in something new. Hit me up for information. I don't sell them but can steer you in the right direction. I do represent them when I can and am personally familiar with several of their products.

I've run the LRF850 and currently the LRF960 both digital.
The Apex XD50, LRF XQ39 and soon the Trail XP50.

I'll answer any questions I can and if I don't have an answer I can send you in the right direction or look it up.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

So thats where you've been


----------

